
India's 'Cashew Capital' Loses Ground in Global Race [video] - bruceb
http://www.wsj.com/video/india-cashew-capital-loses-ground-in-global-race/F5EDD25A-00E2-430B-8C50-4E883029D9C4.html
======
gregschlom
One thing that few people seem to know about cashews: the "nut" is actually
the seed of a fruit, the cashew apple, and it's delicious. Unfortunately it's
extremely perishable and can only be found near places where cashews grow.

I grew up in northern Brazil and would get them from straight from the trees
when the season came.

Here's what it looks like:
[https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/6/64/Ca...](https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/6/64/Cashew_apples.jpg/1200px-
Cashew_apples.jpg)

I sometimes wonder how much it'd cost to get a couple of fresh cashew fruits
shipped by plane to San Francisco. It'd be willing to pay up to $100 for this
treat - anyone knows if this is something easily done? Or would it be too
complicated to get fresh and extremely perishable produce past customs?

~~~
nwatson
In first grade I'd sneak out of school in Rio de Janeiro to buy a hot dog and
"suco de cajú" (watered-down and sweetened cashew-fruit juice), my favorite
drink. This lasted a few weeks till the nuns busted me, and I'd had no concept
of the rule "you can't leave campus" ... they had to explain it to me, to my
loss.

I've never seen cashew fruit here in the U.S., I'd love to have some. I just
need to wait till the U.S. health-nutrition-fitness industry gets hold of it.
We've already seen peak-quinoa, peak-coconut, peak-avocado-toast. I'm sure
cashew fruit will see its day in the U.S.

------
lucasjans
I live in Vietnam and run a craft brewery that makes a cream ale with cashew
nuts added. (Lac Brewing Company - Cashew Cream Ale).

------
thesehands
India imports a huge quantity of unprocessed cashew from west Africa, whereas
Vietnam grows the majority of theirs domestically (or that was the case years
ago when I was in the game). The video lays the blame (if briefly) on politics
but there are plenty of other factors that could be causing this.

~~~
egghese
Not sure if you are from Kerala, but we can’t deny there is a an equal not
major blame in politics that slows down or completely stop industries from
adopting automation. Living in Kerala for 22 years of my life it is easier to
see that politicians find it easy to create a spectacle by scapegoating
industries. Kerala fared well in terms of development, but we are highly
dependent on foreign remittance which is heavily concentrated from Middle
East. To curb the high unemployment rate (7.4 percent) there needs a new wave
of industrialisation in the state.

